# I want to cry...sure it's my thyroid and doc says no



## Kimrob122399 (Oct 28, 2013)

Hi everyone! I'm new and just am so frustrated with my Kaiser doc right now I can't see straight. I've been struggling for almost a year with fatigue, hair loss, cold hands (so bad someone mentions it almost every day at my work when I shake hands, eye puffiness and lid lag (even the eye dr asked me if I had my thyroid checked), water retention (was witnessed at dr appt), dizziness, headaches and a few episodes of double vision. A year ago, another doc ran a single TSH that came back at 2.25 (range .5 to 5) - no other tests.

My symptoms have worsened, so I went back for more labs. My labs came back yesterday as:
TSH - 3.3 (range .5-5.5)
Free T4 - .94 (range .89-1.9)
T3 (doesn't say free) - .95 (range .6-1.8)

Full electrolyte panel and blood panel were all good.

I just know the way I'm feeling is not right. I have a family history of autoimmune stuff in general and my 10 year old daughter is hypo. He emailed me to tell me all my results were normal and I can discuss further at my nov 14th physical.

Does anyone have any insight into my numbers? I would appreciate any input and direction on how to approach this nov 14th appt 

Thank you in advance!


----------



## ChrisP (Oct 29, 2013)

Hmmm. I'm sorry to hear about your problems, it can be really frustrating I know.:sad0049: I've been waiting patiently for about 8 months now and i'm still not 100% on the situation, all I know is I have a growing solid nodule with suspicious features.

You do have the right to acknowledge your frustration to your doctor. If you are unsatisfied I would suggest finding a new one who would take your concerns seriously. A LOT of docs these days seem to brush off patient's concerns and are so eager to hand out a prescription to keep them happy.

A lot of the time, a nodule can be the culprit. Most of the time a simple blood-panel is just not enough. I have many symptoms close to yours and all of my levels came back normal, until they found a nodule growing in my thyroid. I would ask your doctor to order an ultrasound, which can be done quickly and is quite cost-effective.

Keep us updated!hugs1


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Kimrob122399 said:


> Hi everyone! I'm new and just am so frustrated with my Kaiser doc right now I can't see straight. I've been struggling for almost a year with fatigue, hair loss, cold hands (so bad someone mentions it almost every day at my work when I shake hands, eye puffiness and lid lag (even the eye dr asked me if I had my thyroid checked), water retention (was witnessed at dr appt), dizziness, headaches and a few episodes of double vision. A year ago, another doc ran a single TSH that came back at 2.25 (range .5 to 5) - no other tests.
> 
> My symptoms have worsened, so I went back for more labs. My labs came back yesterday as:
> TSH - 3.3 (range .5-5.5)
> ...




The tests below would sort it out.

TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin and Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

Trab
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17684583

And you definitely do need the FREE T3 as you seemed to have surmised. Since your Total 3 is so low, you can bet your FREE T3 is very low as Total 3 is comprised of bound, unbound and rT3 (reverse) hormone.

This doctor does not show any initiative so you might want to seriously consider finding one that does and by the way; an ultra-sound of the thyroid would be in order as well.


----------



## Prudence (Oct 30, 2012)

Not sure if that's Total or Free T3, but both that and your FT4 are on the low end of normal. Most feel better in the mid/upper third range or so in these.


----------



## Kimrob122399 (Oct 28, 2013)

Hi everyone...I wanted to update that I continue to have horrible symptoms so by being insistent on a referral, I finally got one to the endocrinologist. My pcp (and these were her exact words) said she thought it would be a waste of my time and money. Ugh!

So endo ran a few other tests and it turns out the only one flagged was TPO antibody test that came back at 136 (reference range was less than 35). Does this mean I have Hashi's? She mentioned before the blood work that if the antibody test came back positive I would likely need some sort of meds. The results literally came in overnight and with it being over the weekend, I'm sure I won't hear from her until next week.

Also wanted to add that despite eating very amazingly, my total cholesterol went up 40 points to 197 but still was under the range cutoff of 200. (I'm about to turn 39). Also, vitamin D I thought was low at 27, but the ref range was 20-100?

Any thoughts on this new result combined with the other results in my original post?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Swimmer (Sep 12, 2013)

Hi, super for you that you continued pursuing things!!  Good job on the TPO test as well (it would be cool if you "thanked" the kaiser doctor to let them know that the endo was able to discover your trouble (when the time comes.))

That's a low D according to your range. So clearly your TPO is out of range, I think your endo will have some thoughts on that and where to go from there.

Good job!!

Take care


----------



## Koof (Nov 9, 2011)

FYI, I was in a similar situation with Kaiser. They stick to their ranges and I had to fight for every test and no one would say "boo" about any of my lab results. I finally switched insurance companies. I haven't gotten "fixed" yet, but at least I found a doctor who would listen to me. I love Kaiser if you're healthy or even have a "normal" illness because in my opinion they cover a lot and they are easy to use. However, when you have to deal with an illness that isn't so common or "normal" they are a huge pain and I couldn't break through their burcroacy. I got more help from them when a "freckle" was found on my eye than I did with symptoms that were causing my quality of life to be extremly bad


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Koof said:


> FYI, I was in a similar situation with Kaiser. They stick to their ranges and I had to fight for every test and no one would say "boo" about any of my lab results. I finally switched insurance companies. I haven't gotten "fixed" yet, but at least I found a doctor who would listen to me. I love Kaiser if you're healthy or even have a "normal" illness because in my opinion they cover a lot and they are easy to use. However, when you have to deal with an illness that isn't so common or "normal" they are a huge pain and I couldn't break through their burcroacy. I got more help from them when a "freckle" was found on my eye than I did with symptoms that were causing my quality of life to be extremly bad












Have you had a follow-up on those nodules?

Perhaps your doctor would run some antibodies' tests if you have not had them done yet?

TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin and Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

Trab
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17684583


----------

